# grand canyon cf 5.9



## paxterg (13 Dec 2015)

Has anyone any experience of Canyon bikes, especially the grand canyon cf 5.9? Seems alot bike for the money but is it too good to be true?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Dec 2015)

I suggest you read the threads detailing the issues they have been having recently. The bikes seem to be great, unfortunately after 5 months I gave up waiting to see if that is really true.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Dec 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I suggest you read the threads detailing the issues they have been having recently. The bikes seem to be great, unfortunately after 5 months I gave up waiting to see if that is really true.



Agreed, no doubt Canyons are good bikes and better than many.

But the current supply problems rule them out as a realistic purchase until their difficulties are sorted.


----------



## paxterg (13 Dec 2015)

So the 6 odd week waiting list they state for this bike is unrealistic?


----------



## night cycler (13 Dec 2015)

One member had £1900 debited from his card and no sign of the bike. Here`s the thread>
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...d-off-with-waiting-for-a-canyon.191521/page-5


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2015)

We have 2 spectrals and a nerve which the kids bought last yr..excelent bikes and they got them quickly.
that said there seems to be a few probs atm..factory outlet may be a better option as there in stock? Apparently


----------



## Motozulu (14 Dec 2015)

Great bikes, but you also have to factor in any warranty issues should it fail. Riding buddy of mine was without a bike for 6 weeks during the summer as they dragged their heels over a genuine warranty issue. Unless you are not worried by warranty stuff and are prepared to do all work yourself on any fails - I'd think hard about it.


----------



## Penski (16 Dec 2015)

I'm one of the ones waiting (3 month delayed so far), but bike is now about a week away.

If you contact them now, I think your delivery dates will be quite accurate. It was towards the end of November when ETA times across their site drastically changed, prior to this most things were saying 2 week dispatch.


----------



## paxterg (16 Dec 2015)

After a few emails back and forward where Canyon UK admitted there had been problems and where they are now confident in availability times I am gonna order the Grand Canyon CF 6.9. Won't be available until early February but it is a lot of bike!


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Dec 2015)

paxterg said:


> After a few emails back and forward where Canyon UK admitted there had been problems and where they are now confident in availability times I am gonna order the Grand Canyon CF 6.9. Won't be available until early February but it is a lot of bike!



Good luck, Canyon were confident on delivery times repeatedly over a 3 month period for me. Still let me down though and were still taking orders without letting anyone know they had issues. Still, if they are still having issues in February they would really be in trouble.


----------



## paxterg (18 Dec 2015)

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/ros...fnx-2gfny-2gfnz-2gfo0-2gfo1-2gfo2-2gx9L-2gx9M

What do the cycle chat folks think of Rose bikes?


----------



## Rob_H (19 Dec 2015)

I bought this bike about 3 months ago. Its been brilliant. I managed to grab last years model for 1300 (Euro) in the end of season sale. I was a little cautious before buying because there seems to be so few references to it on forums..most people have gone for the higher models. I can't say a bad word about the bike. It was shipped quickly, build quality is very good, easy to assemble. The bike rides really well, the big wheels roll nicely and it performs well on descents and climbs. Only change I've made to the bike is to make it tubeless, I had to replace one of the tyres due to ripping the sidewall, but that would have been the case with any new bike. If you have any specific questions then let me know.
Rob


----------



## paxterg (19 Dec 2015)

Excellent rob, what height are you and what frame size did you go for? Also is the geometry ok for everyday riding ie not too aggressive for racing?


----------



## Rob_H (19 Dec 2015)

paxterg said:


> Excellent rob, what height are you and what frame size did you go for? Also is the geometry ok for everyday riding ie not too aggressive for racing?


I am 5.10 and went for medium, but fill in the calculator on the website itll give a recommendation. The geometry is sweet. I was riding a Giant Trance and was worried this would feel too different, but Ive been very happy riding the same trails I always did. Also done a 12hour long distance spin on it, its been great for everything. I seem to remember reading somewhere that the geometry was made a bit slacker after getting feedback from the guys that were racing the bikes.


----------



## Motozulu (19 Dec 2015)

I've got a Rose - and I love it. I can't say any better than that.


----------



## paxterg (21 Dec 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-rapide-290-hardtail-bike-2015/rp-prod120717

what about this as an alternative?


----------



## Rob_H (21 Dec 2015)

paxterg said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-rapide-290-hardtail-bike-2015/rp-prod120717
> 
> what about this as an alternative?


I steered away from the vitus because the similar priced bikes seemed to weigh a little more than the canyons.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Dec 2015)

The Canyon is a great bike,but you get a lot of bike for the money with the Vitus as well,and a very sensible option from @paxterg 
The almost identical spec for a £100 less than the Canyon is what steals it for me.
You also get a WTB Frequency wheelset laced with Formula hubs,and in my opinion way better than the Mavic Crossride's.
The weight is negligible as well.
Just thought I would add weight to the Vitus option.
And how long till you get the Canyon as their shipping is at creaking point ?
Just my tuppence,and sorry to barge in


----------



## Rob_H (22 Dec 2015)

Youre right OTC. I seemed to remember the weight difference being more when I had been looking, might have been a non clearence bike i was comparing to.


----------



## paxterg (23 Dec 2015)

OK, been debating this one back an forth but think I am eventually gonna settle on this:
https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-cf-6-9.html
It seems a good bike for the money and there is nothing that I would need to change: good frame, forks, wheels, groupset. It is not available until early February so I think I will bide my time and keep hammering away on my 26er!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (23 Dec 2015)

paxterg said:


> OK, been debating this one back an forth but think I am eventually gonna settle on this:
> https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-cf-6-9.html
> It seems a good bike for the money and there is nothing that I would need to change: good frame, forks, wheels, groupset. It is not available until early February so I think I will bide my time and keep hammering away on my 26er!



26 ain't dead


----------



## paxterg (29 Dec 2015)

just pulled the trigger on this one, fingers crossed Canyon delivers!


----------



## paxterg (25 Jan 2016)

Bike came today, 4 weeks after I placed the order. Bike looks good an rides fast. Not sure about rock shox Reba. I have been used to fox forks! Paint work is matt black, I had no inclination of this from canyon website. Overall very happy, a lot of bike for the money. Thinking of a new canyon rb!!


----------

